
Google+Apple+Microsoft+Yahoo can save the future of emails - tal_berzniz
Emails are one of the most popular communication tools we have today. It works! Everyone has at least one email address. People are registering @gmail.com addresses for their kids. Email is used for verifying you&#x27;re a real user when signing to new services.<p>Many attempts to replace email were made, but email is here to stay.<p>Email works, but CODING EMAILS IS HELL! Email clients support a subset of undocumented HTML with many quirks and a 1998 feeling to it. Companies spend money and time on writing these. This has got to change.<p>The only companies that can change this are Google, Apple, Microsoft and Yahoo. Not just one of them, but all of them together.<p>They hold the most useful email clients (gmail, outlook and apple&#x27;s iPhone client, yahoo mail). Releasing fixes for ALL past clients that includes a modern browser for showing the emails will solve a lot of pains. There won&#x27;t be breaking changes if we use the HTML5 doc type. Emails can become amazing and evolve, just like the web did.<p>Let&#x27;s make emails great again!
======
gregmorton
You named 4 out of 5 companies that everyone should avoid for privacy reasons.
Add Amazon (no email for now, but...) and you'll have the full stack.

